# Poor Oreo, high temperature



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Well, Oreo went into vet for an emergency last Friday.

I dropped him off at my in-laws and I went out of town for the day. 

My mother in-law noticed Oreo always had his tail and head down while walking and he didnt even go and bark at the mail man. Something was wrong.

She called me up and she said she wanted to take him to the vet as she was concerned with his health. I gave her the number and she booked an appointment for the afternoon.

Turns out Oreo was running a fever of over 104F. Vet had him on IV and antibiotic shots and he had to stay overnight to be monitored to watch his temp go down.

Saturday morning we went to go visit him and the vet said he's doing better and his temp went down. She wasn’t sure exactly what was wrong with him but said it was most likely a bacterial infection and we could pick him up late afternoon.

We went to go pick him up late afternoon and he seems more active, albeit still a bit 'off'. Vet gave us two types of antibiotics taken twice a day until complete.

He's been sleeping ALOT the past day or so but will be active if provoked.

I'm wondering if the meds are causing him to be tired all the time.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Poor baby! Get well soon Oreo.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww Poor little thing. Hope he is feeling better quickly!!


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Poor little guy.
Sending best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

That was a great pick-up on your mother-in-law's part. She certainly is an observant dog sitter Hope Oreo will continue to feel better and get back to his old self. I'm not an expert, but I'll better the abx could be throwing him off. Feel better little guy.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Get well soon, Oreo! I feel your pain when i had to stay at the vet a long time when i broke my leg. - Chester


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I hope Oreo gets well soon. He's a lucky boy to have such a caring and perceptive grandma.  
-Jeanne-


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I hope Oreo is feeling better soon. He's very lucky to have an A+ grandma.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow! poor little guy! glad he was taken in and is on the mend!!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Poor Oreo! I hope he feels better quickly!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

get better soon, Oreo.... be prepared for diarrhea , with some canned pumpkin. hope you don't need it. Keep us posted Rocky.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor boy! Feel better soon!!!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh poor little boy and poor you, what a worry. Good to hear he's on the mend and kudos to your MIL for noticing and acting.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes.

Oreo seems to be doing better but still concerned about a sorta snorting he is doing. He didn't really do it before or at least not as much.


----------



## sda (Jan 19, 2012)

Get well soon Oreo!


----------

